# 2014 Chevy Cruze Diesel Wheel Weight thread!!!



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

This is nice info. The 5x115 bolt pattern really kills us. Why GM went with that, over the 5x114.3 we'll never know. I spent a solid month back in August looking at wheels before I finally went with the 18" ASA GT5s (in black). They are not the lightest, but anything that looked remotely nice (and lightweight) was not available in the 5x115 bolt pattern, or it was the wrong color (I loved the MSA 095s, but could not find the black ones anywhere) . I'll take the fuel economy hit if it helps with styling. Just my two cents though.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

It should be noted here that the 5x115 is a common size for GM cars. Brake Performance stated that the rotors, pads, bolt pattern are the same as the 2012 Volt. I have verified the discs and lug patterns are the same, but won't be able to evaluate the pads until I order a set.  This is just one example.

For those that are a bit more adventurous, I have spent dozens of hours researching what it would take to fit 5x114.3 wheels on our car. While not recommended (legalese) there are a lot of people that do this, and I have yet to find someone have an issue. Now you can get RPF1s


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Given all the research you've undertaken it's unclear whether you've looked at ATS wheels. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-chevy-cruze-diesel/42593-wheels-these.html


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I really haven't listed any stock/oem wheels. For one thing, its difficult as **** trying to find the weights of an oem wheel!

I only listed light weight aftermarket wheels. I don't mind throwing around some OEM numbers if you can find their weights.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Please tell me I'm not alone in thinking that the diesel's wheel is the ugliest in the entire OEM Cruze lineup.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> Please tell me I'm not alone in thinking that the diesel's wheel is the ugliest in the entire OEM Cruze lineup.


You aren't alone my friend, I completely agree lol. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## smkn600ctd (Dec 16, 2013)

trevor_geiger said:


> You aren't alone my friend, I completely agree lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Beyond BLAH!!!


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> Please tell me I'm not alone in thinking that the diesel's wheel is the ugliest in the entire OEM Cruze lineup.


Nope, not alone. I'd take any OEM Cruze wheel except the LS over my diesel wheels.

My personal favorite is the 2LT wheel. I wish they would fit the diesel so I could replace them.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Added pictures. Sure am loving that Maxim Maze!


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

If I were to go aftermarket they would have to be 18's.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> Please tell me I'm not alone in thinking that the diesel's wheel is the ugliest in the entire OEM Cruze lineup.


I think they are OK. The LTZ wheels are nicer though.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

The OE wheels on my diesel are not a fashion statement but they are OK by me!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

PanJet said:


> Nope, not alone. I'd take any OEM Cruze wheel except the LS over my diesel wheels.
> 
> My personal favorite is the 2LT wheel. I wish they would fit the diesel so I could replace them.


I am not a fan because of how rheumatology the spokes. It looks like they went 90's Chevy Lumina van retro with them. I never saw the 2LT wheels till I got this rental car. If I didn't already fall for my ECO wheels they would come in 3rd with the LTZ. The 1LT wheels look like they are meant for a smaller car. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

diesel said:


> I think they are OK. The LTZ wheels are nicer though.


My OEM wheels look great, I even bought an extra set from ebay. 
I weighed a wheel on my bathroom scale 24 pounds. I would have expected less.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Barefeet said:


> My OEM wheels look great, I even bought an extra set from ebay.
> I weighed a wheel on my bathroom scale 24 pounds. I would have expected less.


OEM LTZ 18s?


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

Danny5 said:


> OEM LTZ 18s?


OEM, factory stk. Cruze ECO-D diesel 17" 
24 pounds on my scale. 
I like the looks.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

US Market Diesel? Figures the guy from Ebay was wrong. I am going to update the thread to reflect what you have found.


----------



## Garandman (Dec 31, 2013)

diesel said:


> I think they are OK. The LTZ wheels are nicer though.


Are the hub diameter and offset dimensions the same as the TD? A machine shop can take care of that 0.027".


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Garandman said:


> Are the hub diameter and offset dimensions the same as the TD? A machine shop can take care of that 0.027".


Not sure. The diesel has larger brakes though, so I imagine the Cruze 16" wheel might have a hard time, but anything 17 and up shouldn't be a problem fitting over the rotor. How much larger they are, I'm not sure.

Here's a link to what I know about Cruze wheels, and what I don't know:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-wheels-tires-brakes-suspension/47993-cruze-oem-wheel-options.html


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Cruze wheel 5 X 105, Diesel 5 X 115, so not compatible with each other.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Danny5 said:


> For those that are a bit more adventurous, I have spent dozens of hours researching what it would take to fit 5x114.3 wheels on our car. While not recommended (legalese) there are a lot of people that do this, and I have yet to find someone have an issue. Now you can get RPF1s


I did this with a 1997 Pontiac grand Prix. Had to check the wheels for a month after putting them on. Ended up coming a little loose one day (after using them for 4 years) and broke 3 of 5 studs


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice job, Danny!

Just one thought... I would be a little leery of putting _cheap_ lightweight cast wheels on the diesel. Owners might want to gravitate to the better low pressure cast and brand name wheels if driving in areas with rough pavement and potholes, especially if going with 18" or larger wheels with low profile rubber. The Cruze is not a light car and the diesel is the heaviest of the bunch, a weak wheel may end up being more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

my tire place weighed my stock wheels when i chg'd from studs to LRR's

22 lbs


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

While we're on the subject...Dont suppose anyone has the weight of the 17" 12+ model 2LT wheels? :3


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

tracepk said:


> While we're on the subject...Dont suppose anyone has the weight of the 17" 12+ model 2LT wheels? :3


I'd post that question in the non-diesel forum if I were you


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

tracepk said:


> While we're on the subject...Dont suppose anyone has the weight of the 17" 12+ model 2LT wheels? :3


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-wheels-tires-brakes-suspension/47993-cruze-oem-wheel-options.html


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

boraz said:


> my tire place weighed my stock wheels when i chg'd from studs to LRR's
> 
> 22 lbs


What we need now is a picture. If I can get a verified pic of a bare wheel on a scale, we'll all be golden!


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

Danny5 said:


> What we need now is a picture. If I can get a verified pic of a bare wheel on a scale, we'll all be golden!


As I said on page 2 my stock 17" wheels weighed 24 pounds (on my bathroom scale). I tried weighing two together and came up with 46, then I weighed myself holding two wheels and the difference was 46 pounds. I would say these wheels are very close to 23 pounds each. They look and feel very substantial


----------



## MKsmn515 (Apr 12, 2014)

Wait so the Cruze Eco wheels have a different lug pattern than the Cruze diesels lug pattern. Dangthat's disappointing. Was hoping if I bought a diesel I could throw some Eco wheels on it!

Diesel wheels are ugly as heck!


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

So this was posted in the wheel forum today:









Series 353 Concave Specifications - Passenger Wheels - BOSS Wheels

At 23lbs, not very light, but still a good replacement for the stocker...


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Konig continues to make new wheels. The new Intergram looks really good. Nice Concave design.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Danny5 said:


> Daddy needs new shoes!
> 
> 
> *Light Weight Aftermarket 18" wheels
> ...


Of the listed, these


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Guess what Fedex dropped off today!!!


















21.4 lbs though. A tad heavier than advertised... Still lighter than the stock wheels. I'll be verifying the stock wheel weight soon!


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

It's a heavy car. I'd want to make sure not to sacrifice strength.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Barefeet said:


> It's a heavy car. I'd want to make sure not to sacrifice strength.


Totally not sure what you are implying. Wheel weight and wheel strength are not related.


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

Danny5 said:


> Totally not sure what you are implying. Wheel weight and wheel strength are not related.


I would want to be sure that the wheel was designed for a 4400 pound car regardless of the wheel weight.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Barefeet said:


> I would want to be sure that the wheel was designed for a 4400 pound car regardless of the wheel weight.


That would be a pretty inferior wheel. The good news is all the wheels I have listed exceed this stat. Heck, the Maze's I just bought have a 6100lbs load capacity.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Stock wheels on my scale:










Stock hub bore verified at 70.3mm:


----------



## Rickster (Feb 13, 2016)

*Lightweight Cruze Diesel Wheel Option in Canada*
For Canadian Cruze Diesel owners (maybe available in the US also) I just got a set of Fast Wheels FC04 17x8 +35 in the correct 5x115 bolt pattern. They are "flow formed" which I believe is a type of low pressure casting. Fairly lightweight at a claimed 17.4 lbs each.

I paid $199 CAD locally. At current CAD > USD exchange rate, that should be around $150 USD each.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

If/when I get a Cruze Diesel I will be looking at installing TSW wheels. They have rotary forged wheels in a few of their styles that are very lightweight and very strong. On our VW TDI Jetta I saved something like 3-5 pounds per wheel going from the factory 16-inchers to 18s... 

They do not list wheels available for the Chevy Cruze Diesel, but they do list wheels for the Cadillac ATS...


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

I'm hoping to move forward with this soon. Has anyone verified that the Cruze Diesel is 5X115 while a Cadillac ATS is 5X114.3? The difference between the two is only 0.027-inches and that does not seem like to big of a difference, but I'm sure it could still cause problems...

I like the TSW Geneva and it is available in both 5X114.3 and 5X115 so I should be good to go either way I hope...

http://www.tsw.com/alloy_wheels_geneva.php


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I put these 18 X 8 wheels off a Holden Cruze SRI-V 1.6T on my diesel. The 1.6T uses the same brakes as the diesel in Australia.

View attachment 201137


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Chris Tobin said:


> I'm hoping to move forward with this soon. Has anyone verified that the Cruze Diesel is 5X115 while a Cadillac ATS is 5X114.3? The difference between the two is only 0.027-inches and that does not seem like to big of a difference, but I'm sure it could still cause problems...
> 
> I like the TSW Geneva and it is available in both 5X114.3 and 5X115 so I should be good to go either way I hope...
> 
> Geneva Alloy Wheels by TSW


The ATS is 5x115. But looking quickly on Caddy forms - some people run 5x114.3 wheels without issue. I mean, consider - 0.7mm is the width of mechanical pencil lead. You just need hubcentric rings - but those are something always recommended anyway.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

5X115 is the bolt pattern for the CTD. That's the number I would stick with. If 5X114.3 were "ok" to run, that would be the bolt pattern of the wheel. Just not worth the risk on something as critical as wheels IMHO. Risk is viewed very differently from one person to the next, so obviously the choice is yours. I will say the 5X115 market has expanded greatly since I spent weeks back in 2013 looking for a "nice" set of wheels in that rarer bolt pattern.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Chris Tobin said:


> I'm hoping to move forward with this soon. Has anyone verified that the Cruze Diesel is 5X115 while a Cadillac ATS is 5X114.3? The difference between the two is only 0.027-inches and that does not seem like to big of a difference, but I'm sure it could still cause problems...
> 
> I like the TSW Geneva and it is available in both 5X114.3 and 5X115 so I should be good to go either way I hope...
> 
> Geneva Alloy Wheels by TSW


Some model ATS share hubs with CTD. They are both 5x115. 

I have never heard of any GM product using 5x114.3 which is an imperial to metric conversion. GM's last vehicle that used any imperial measures was the 1996 B body which had a very long lineage. 

A smart person like you Chris would not run 114.3 on a 115.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

Tomko said:


> Some model ATS share hubs with CTD. They are both 5x115.
> 
> I have never heard of any GM product using 5x114.3 which is an imperial to metric conversion. GM's last vehicle that used any imperial measures was the 1996 B body which had a very long lineage.
> 
> A smart person like you Chris would not run 114.3 on a 115.


I was primarily trying to verify the bolt pattern for the CTD and the ATS as I am also trying to do an ATS brake upgrade on the front of my Cruze, but not all the parts are here yet for me to physically measure or try out on the car...

Good to hear that the ATS is 5X115 as well, I wonder why some online sources list it as 5X114.3??? I'd rather not have to have anything remachined...


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

The ATS is 5x115. 5x114.3 is incorrect, if a source lists that.


----------



## peter123wallace (Jul 14, 2016)

Is this Cruze drifting beast 2014 as well?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Chris Tobin said:


> I was primarily trying to verify the bolt pattern for the CTD and the ATS as I am also trying to do an ATS brake upgrade on the front of my Cruze, but not all the parts are here yet for me to physically measure or try out on the car...
> 
> Good to hear that the ATS is 5X115 as well, I wonder why some online sources list it as 5X114.3??? I'd rather not have to have anything remachined...


I think my neighbor heard me talking about how I'd like to borrow the brakes off his ATS, and so far has only had the car for a day in the past couple weeks! Haha. 

Anyway, I was doing some digging - the front wheel bearings are the same part number as used on the CTD (which I think we knew), and the ATS actually has 2mm _more_ positive offset than the factory CTD wheels, which bodes well for caliper clearance. 

It really boils down to: do the calipers bolt to the knuckle. Everything else _should_ fit. 

Worth the mention, though - the CTD's caliper is on the front side, and the ATS mounts it on the rear side.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

MP81 said:


> I think my neighbor heard me talking about how I'd like to borrow the brakes off his ATS, and so far has only had the car for a day in the past couple weeks! Haha.
> 
> Anyway, I was doing some digging - the front wheel bearings are the same part number as used on the CTD (which I think we knew), and the ATS actually has 2mm _more_ positive offset than the factory CTD wheels, which bodes well for caliper clearance.
> 
> ...


That's good to hear. The rotors are finally on the way to me and I believe I have everything else already to try to make this work. I will post here once I find out if it works as hoped or not, and if there is more parts or fabrication needed.

As for the front vs rear mounted caliper that should not make a difference at all in the braking. But we may have to install the calipers on opposite sides of the car to make sure the bleeder screws are in the correct positions. If the pistons are staggered in the caliper they will need to go with the smaller pistons on the leading edge of the rotation as they do that to provide even pad wear since the leading edge wears faster naturally the larger following piston evens out the pad wear. I know the Porsche Boxster 4-piston calipers we used on my VW Jetta TDI brake upgrade were staggered, but I am not sure if the ATS calipers are or not. I better measure the pistons, when looking at them visually they looked to be the same size but it might be hard to detect a mm or two of difference to the human eye with seals and stuff...


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

They do appear slightly different - though I don't know if size is different.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

@Chris Tobin, any updates on the brakes?


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Yah any word


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Chris Tobin said:


> That's good to hear. The rotors are finally on the way to me and I believe I have everything else already to try to make this work. I will post here once I find out if it works as hoped or not, and if there is more parts or fabrication needed.
> 
> As for the front vs rear mounted caliper that should not make a difference at all in the braking. But we may have to install the calipers on opposite sides of the car to make sure the bleeder screws are in the correct positions. If the pistons are staggered in the caliper they will need to go with the smaller pistons on the leading edge of the rotation as they do that to provide even pad wear since the leading edge wears faster naturally the larger following piston evens out the pad wear. I know the Porsche Boxster 4-piston calipers we used on my VW Jetta TDI brake upgrade were staggered, but I am not sure if the ATS calipers are or not. I better measure the pistons, when looking at them visually they looked to be the same size but it might be hard to detect a mm or two of difference to the human eye with seals and stuff...


In case the mention before didn't work - any updates?


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

MP81 said:


> In case the mention before didn't work - any updates?


Sorry, guys... I have not had time to check. I have all the brake parts though so hopefully after I finish this issue that we are working on now I can test fit everything...

I will for sure update once I get everything mocked up. Hopefully it will bolt on without any adapters or anything like that.

CT


----------



## eddiesbus (May 14, 2017)

Looking at a diesel, but would like ECO wheels. I know that the diesel takes a 5x115 and the ECO a 5x105. What would it take to make them work(different hubs, brakes)?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

eddiesbus said:


> Looking at a diesel, but would like ECO wheels. I know that the diesel takes a 5x115 and the ECO a 5x105. What would it take to make them work(different hubs, brakes)?


Not a good idea to change the hubs for Eco wheels as the brake rotors are quite a bit smaller. Diesel 300mm petrol 1.4T or 1.8, 276mm. Even the rear brakes on the diesel are 287mm.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

MP81 said:


> @*Chris Tobin*, any updates on the brakes?





pandrad61 said:


> Yah any word





MP81 said:


> In case the mention before didn't work - any updates?


Sorry that I haven't been active at all on here lately, I have been burried with deadlines and trying to put out the best magazine we can!

Anyhow, finally this week I spent some time in the driveway in the hot and humid weather to mess with the brakes to see if the Cadillac ATS brake upgrade will work or not!!!

So far I have good news and bad news...

The good news is that the Cadillac ATS Brembo 4-piston caliper is indeed a DIRECT bolt-on replacement for the factory Cruze Diesel spindle. It bolted directly in place like it was meant to be there from the start!!!

The bad news is that the factory Cruze Diesel rotor is too narrow and smaller in diameter than the ATS caliper would like so piston protrusion could be an issue on the outboard side of the caliper. Also with the smaller diameter CD rotor the pad would ride above the top of the rotor and not sweep all the way down to the bottom.

More bad news... The ATS 12.6-inch diameter rotor is the proper thickness and bolt pattern, BUT it is offset too far toward the spindle, it makes contact with the spindle/backing plate and will not allow the caliper to be bolted into place. I figure that the actual bearing/hub assembly used for the FWD Cruze Diesel vs the RWD ATS is different and spaces the mounting face of the rotor/wheel farther outward.

Relatively good news, I am looking in to other rotor options that might work out for us from the GM parts bin. The manager at Oriely Auto Parts here in town let me take some measurements on a factory Cruze Diesel replacement rotor and a replacement rotor for a 2017 Malibu with the 12.6-inch diameter size. It has the same diameter and thickness as the ATS rotor and very similar offset to the Cruze Diesel so this may be the rotor to use. I hope to buy one soon to take home and test fit once again, but I am on deadline so I am not sure when I can do it for sure... By my crude measurements it seems like it may be slightly off and I may still have to look elsewhere for a rotor that will work. But we are getting close! Hopefully I can squeeze some time away to get it figured out soon.



I also have some more info on the wheel front as well... Talking with the guys at TSW they machine the bolt circle in the wheels before they leave the factory/warehouse so wheels that are listed as 5x114.3 mm are able to be machined into 5x115mm bolt pattern before they are shipped. They simply list them as 5x114.3 in their fitment guide. So I will be able to go with TSW wheels for the Cruze Diesel and anyone else can order them as well. One bummer though is the weight rating for the lightest ones is only 1350 pounds per wheel in the 17 and 18 inch sizes... They have higher rated wheels, but naturally they are also a little heavier. I think they will still be lighter than the factory Cruze Diesel wheel in the 17x8 compared to the factory 17x7, but it will probably only be a pound or so lighter not 4-5 pounds lighter like we would like.

I am thinking about going with the new Hockenheim S wheel in 17x8-inch for my Cruze, but I still need to verify the brake fitment clearance on the wheel before I order them. The Rotary Forged Chrono is a bout a pound lighter and has more clearance so I may pony up and go with that one. As for tires, I am not sure if I will go with the factory size 215/55R17 or plus-0 it to 225/50R17 for a better contact patch. I considered 18s, but with our rural roads I think having a little more sidewall is better and my wife has a bad back so I don't want to make the ride too harsh. I had 18s on my Mk5 Jetta TDI with 224/45R18 tires and dented two of my TSW Interlagos wheels on a bad pothole on the freeway in Knoxville and I don't want to do that again.

Take care guys and sorry it took me soooo long to work on this critter again!!!
CT


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I have a CTD in Australia and have been using 18x8 235/45 wheels and tyres for about four years now. I sourced mine from a Holden Cruze SRI-V 1.6T and don't know what the weight is compared to the OE 17x7 225/50 wheels. I do know the steering is improved and I simply fitted grooved and dimpled rotors at the front, because the original rotors and pads were rubbish. This short video is an example of the types of roads I drive on when tripping and I have never had a wheel or tyre problem. The pressure in the tyres is 38psi front and 36psi rear.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xjg7L4tsJ6s&t=0s&index=19&list=UU-21bISr9u0zZ5LYM3P9uZg&frags=pl,wn


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

is there anyway to adapt the cruze set up to work with the rotors from the ATS as well or would it be a full suspension change and such? if the malibu rotors will work im so doing the swap. will our master cyl be able to move enough fluid into the brembo and still be within the calibration range/ proper F to R bias of the oem abs? i want to keep a 17 inch rim since like you said its better for rough roads. i do want as wide of a tire as possible but a tire size thats so common ill never run out of high performance all season and summer tires avalb. 

thanks for going above and beyond for us diesel gen 1ers


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

Buick Verano 18" wheel: 26 pounds
Kumho TA71 235/45/18: 27 pounds

Fit perfect and look nice.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

pandrad61 said:


> is there anyway to adapt the cruze set up to work with the rotors from the ATS as well or would it be a full suspension change and such? if the malibu rotors will work im so doing the swap. will our master cyl be able to move enough fluid into the brembo and still be within the calibration range/ proper F to R bias of the oem abs? i want to keep a 17 inch rim since like you said its better for rough roads. i do want as wide of a tire as possible but a tire size thats so common ill never run out of high performance all season and summer tires avalb.
> 
> thanks for going above and beyond for us diesel gen 1ers


Based on how a similar upgrade on my Mk5 VW Jetta TDI performed I will ASSume that the master cylinder will be happy still with the brake upgrade on the Cruze. On the TDI, I went with GTI rotors, and Porsche Boxster 4-piston Brembos with EBC rotors and Red Stuff pads front and rear with GTI rotors and caliper brackets in the rear... No issues with pedal travel or feel and the ABS system still worked fine, but if you got on the brakes hard enough to engage it, you felt like your eyeballs were going to fly out of your head and hit the windshield!!! It honestly was one of the best braking cars I have EVER driven and in daily driving very little pressure on the pedal was necessary.

For the Cruze I hope that the Malibu rotor will work, if not I will try to figure out another alternative that will work and be a bolt on.

I am leaning toward 17x8-inch wheels from TSW and going with 225/50R17 or 235/50R17 tires over the stock 215/55R17 tires for a little more contact patch on the ground for better handling all around and it should be the same diameter as the stock tires...

I'm on magazine deadline for the next couple weeks so it probably will be after that before I get a chance to mess with the brakes again...


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

i bet that car stopped well. im at 33k miles and ive almost wore the oem tires to wear bars. im going to go with Firestone indy 500 ultra high performance summer tires as a replacement. with stock tires the cruze diesel stops like a much lighter car with superb brake modulation. i can feel the abs kick in and i can let off enough perfectly, yet in a emergency stomp!! of the pedal the automatic full brake feature is very impressive. im really wanting to see how well the cruze can do with real summer tires. down the road i also want the bilstien b14 coil over kit since its a small lower, and mono tube shocks. my only though is did they sell a kit specific to the deisel? i could see the springs being too soft for the front end weight vs a 1.4. a b14 kit, caddy brembo, sticky tires, a good neg camb alignment, and a fleece delete.... that cruze would be a hoot to drive.


----------

